# Riding Attire



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I would be really interested to know what people wear when they ride. There are a number of 'etiquette' requirements on the more formal side of English riding especially around 'Hunting' and also when riding heavies or native breeds - no set rules but they like to see Tweed Hacking Jackets, Cream Jods etc. I also love to see the ladies who ride side saddle in a very edwradian looking 'riding habit' What is 'de rigeur' for Western or any other horse riding in various countries?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I outgrew worrying about what nametag is on someones cloths in about 8th grade. I see it is alive and well though in the english riding world. With more emphasis put on cloths than on how the person has trained and rides their horse. I think in the western world you will find people wearing what is comfortable and suitable for the terrain and weather.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

When I first picked up riding more often, I would wear sneakers and jeans (I ride english btw)
My sneakers turned to work boots, then tall boots
My jeans turned into breeches. (Nothing fancy. I have one nice pair for show.)
My shirt, doesn't matter to me, just what ever is most comfortable


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Are you talking while showing or just schooling? Because schooling, I wear either breeches or skinny jeans with my casual Ariat tall boots and whatever is comfortable on top (read: tank in the summer, jacket in the winter). For shows, it's obviously a whole different ballgame.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It depends. Very formal for the show. Kinda formal for my dressage or jumping lessons (breeches, nice shirt). Whatever I feel like when schooling at home (can wear old pants (not breeches) and shirts). However I always wear gloves, tall boots, and helmet - just a question of comfort.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not a show kind of guy, and am at an age where cute girls look at my horse and avoid looking at me, so its $15 jeans and $3 T-shirt for me. Add a sweatshirt if the temps in Arizona drop below 80...


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

bsms said:


> I'm not a show kind of guy, and am at an age where cute girls look at my horse and avoid looking at me, so its $15 jeans and $3 T-shirt for me. Add a sweatshirt if the temps in Arizona drop below 80...


Aw I think both you and your horse look cute!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ditto, bsms!



I like to rede in breeches. Jeans have the seams, and less stretchy (which I NEED) and I appreciate the grip of the knee patch.
Half chaps are my prefered lower leg.

upper body is whatever the weather dictates. I almost always wear gloves if riding in leather reins, no gloves if riding with rope reins.

name brand matters not, and is irrelevant because when you are "big" like me, the name brands aren't in your size anyway. Saves me a ton of money.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Yes depends on what you're doing so assume not show gear
I do my own horses plus garden and dogs etc so for day to day riding through our bit of wood or in the menage I dont have time to change - cheap and practical suits me best. In the summer its a T shirt & cut offs and then I put half chaps on to ride in and short boots but in the winter I'm more inclined to take the time to put fleecy lined breeches on - I dont find jeans warm or comfortable to ride in and I start piling on the layers so I look like a Michelin Man by January. When we go on long trail rides I also wear breeches - again for comfort, they are better designed for riding in though some stretchy jeans are OK but I dont spend a ton of money on them


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, in the winter during my lessons or just riding I wear sweatpants with a pair of leggings underneath, cowboy boots, long sleeve t-shirt with a big hoodie and my winter coat over it, gloves, helmet. 

In the summer I wear breeches, half chaps, riding boots, gloves, tank top, helmet. 

Basically, my wardrobe concentrates more on being comfortable in the weather than on style. Especially since I'm not the neatest person in the world and am always filthy leaving the barn.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Yes depends on what you're doing so assume not show gear
> I do my own horses plus garden and dogs etc so for day to day riding through our bit of wood or in the menage I dont have time to change - cheap and practical suits me best. In the summer its a T shirt & cut offs and then I put half chaps on to ride in and short boots but in the winter I'm more inclined to take the time to put fleecy lined breeches on - I dont find jeans warm or comfortable to ride in and I start piling on the layers so I look like a Michelin Man by January. When we go on long trail rides I also wear breeches - again for comfort, they are better designed for riding in though some stretchy jeans are OK but I dont spend a ton of money on them


Not tweeds and a pink tutu then? LOL


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

When in the UK I wore Jodphurs, t-shirt/jumper/Barbour jacket and long boots depending on the weather and OF COURSE hi-viz for hacking out. If riding side saddle I wore exactly the same.

Now I'm in Alberta I wear as many thermal layers as I can fit on without actually turning into a Michelin-man unable to get into the saddle. My outer jacket is bright orange so that hunters (ie. shooters) won't shoot me, and if I fall off and get stranded in a snowdrift I might be spotted before I freeze to death :lol: For boots I have bought some Western riding boots (cowboy boots) that have thicker soles and more room for thick socks than my English long boots had.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

In summer, lightweight cotton sweats and a t-shirt. In fall, will add sweatshirt and/or windbreaker as needed. Ariat Terrain boots, maybe gloves & a fleece jacket if it's cold.


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

For showing, I use the standard dressage formal wear. 

When riding on my own, I used to be totally all about the skinny jeans and polo top. I found jeans to be just as comfy as riding pants and then I didn't even have to change! And of course I had a helmet, tall pair of rubber boots, and some gloves when I felt like it. 

For lessons, I used to ride in pretty much the same thing. Sometimes I'd use riding pants but most of the time, meh. 

Now, I always use riding pants. Not because of comfort, it's because I can't fit my new leather boots over the jeans -_- And well I guess I will admit that I've become used to riding pants. I get cheapo ones, around $40 at the local tack shop. For a top, in the summer, it's just a random short-sleeved shirt. For colder weather, it's anything from a long-sleeved shirt to about 5 layers. And a helmet and pretty much always gloves. 

I'm really not that particular in what I ride with. As long as I can function in them, it works.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> Not tweeds and a pink tutu then? LOL


 Ha ha - closest I got was borrowing a 13.2 pony off a friends daughter and entering a christmas fancy dress anything goes jumping fun class dressed as a St Trinians Schoolgirl - short skirt and black stocking - stirrup leathers really chafed my legs so would not recommend!!!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeans, shirt comfy for the temperature, helmet, half chaps and Ariat Terrains for the feets...got to be good for walking as the need occasionally presents itself.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i will wear whatever as a shirt, but some call me a snob because i always ride in my tall boots and breeches....unless im going to be riding bareback. i think tall boots and breeches are most comfortable for riding english =]


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I have to say that I have seen a website showing a store in the USA which sells 'Vintage' Western Clothes. I saw a perfect riding skirt and a gorgeous Edwardian blouse along with 'western' cowgirl boots. Also saw a western long coat. Thought I'#ve gotta have those and then they tell me they don't ship to the UK. You can't buy things like that in the UK.  Some of you are so lucky with the choice you have.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Dustbunny said:


> ...Ariat Terrains for the feets...got to be good for walking as the need occasionally presents itself.


Not just need, though it's always a good idea to be ready & able to walk home. I really enjoy getting off and walking/trotting with my girl for a while, plus it's good exercise.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Not just need, though it's always a good idea to be ready & able to walk home. I really enjoy getting off and walking/trotting with my girl for a while, plus it's good exercise.


Getting on and off for a walk is not an option with my Patrick. If I get off, I have a long walk home with him LOL


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I always wear jodhpurs, as they're more comfy than jeans, but I buy them as cheap as poss - working with horses, I literally wear out about four to six pairs a year (probably because they are cheap, but could I face having an expensive pair wear out? no). I get pairs for £5-£15 when they are on sale.

Boots are my wellies/jodhpur boots with chaps in summer (mud dependent) and my warm fluffy muck boots in winter. Top half is vest/tshirt/thin sweatshirt in summer with fluorescent jacket (again rain dependent) and winter is lots of thermal layers, two extra sweaters/hoodies and my thick fluorescent jacket.

I get weird looks when I stop for milk on the way home. Colour coordination in riding clothes isn't my strong point.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Oops, double post! Also, obv, show gear is totes different... I scrub up ok


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

This applies to how I dress when schooling or doing groundwork. At shows, obviously, my attire is different, but in everyday situations I dress rather casually, as I board my horse in a small, private facility where all the boarders are like a family to each other and with no posh at all.

Warm seasons - Full seat breeches, riding rubber tall boots or ankle boots with chaps, any t-shirt, a tank top or a fleece hoodie if it's cooler.

Colder seasons - full seat breeches, thermal tall boots, a thermal shirt and anything else that keeps me warm, and, depending on the temperatures, either a softshell jacket, either a really warm and long riding coat. We gen temperatures as low as -30 by Celsius or more, so it's important to keep warm. 

And a helmet, if I feel like wearing one. Also I always trie to dress neater and cleaner (I'm a dirt magnet, lol) when I have a lesson, because I respect the sport and my trainer who doesn't have to deal with someone who looks like a potato sack.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Every week I wear breeches, half-chaps, paddock boots, black riding gloves, my helmet, and whatever shirt I want. It's comfortable and works for me.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

well considering I just ride for pleasure, translated, trail ride. I wear jeans, tshirt and boots, or tennies, or shorts, or capris or sweats...hehehehe guess I am a mess


----------



## mygirllola (Dec 6, 2011)

95% of the time you'll catch me in breeches, tall boots, and a polo shirt. In colder months I wear a sweater over the polo, or vest as well. Rarely I'll wear other shirts, or chaps and paddock boots. I dont like riding in jeans because i think its uncomfortable AND my saddle scratches easily


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Casual/schooling clothes for me are usually skinny jeans and rubber boots/Blundstones and any shirt that I happen to be wearing. I always wear a helmet as well. For the winter, I wear winter boots (regular, not specifically riding boots), jeans and/or snow pants, sweater, coat, helmet, gloves and anything else to keep me warm! It's -26 F today (and is usually colder) so winter riding gets to be a little bulky, haha.

As many others have said, showing is a completely different thing.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Riding at a show and schooling at home or the coach's are different. Obviously for showing, I go all out, at home for English, it's schooling breeches, half chaps and paddock boots (actually western lacers) & whatever shirt appropriate for the weather. Schooling western, I wear Qbabys but have tried out the Rock&Roll Cowgirls and Missme jeans which are good too but I save those for street wear. And of course the lacers minus the half chaps. I bought a nice Ariat coat for winter riding but it looks too nice to dirty it up with horse muck, I use it for streetwear & went back to my old ski jacket!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Wrangler jeans, because, aside from moleskins, I have found that they have a weave of the denim that makes them the most comfortable pants for riding in, and unlike moleskins they don't look as dirty when they get dirty. Cotton drill long sleeve shirt, I had a pair of custom made cowboy boots made when I was about 20, which, with good care, are still going strong, and the biggest brimmed hat I can get to keep the sun off. I am well past the point of brand names or keeping up with fashion, indeed despise the idea of doing so; but I do appreciate good quality gear and avoid buying cheap stuff if I can afford to do so. Id like a pair of chaps too but have never found a pair that fit round my thighs that are still small enough for my waist.
I have always wondered though, why don’t people wear the jodhpurs with the big baggy thighs any more?


----------

